# I have to travel 2000 miles...



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't like flying already, due largely to many "close calls" while I was in the Marines. My son, soon to graduate from Marine boot camp will be graduating in November and my wife really wants to go to his graduation, as do I. She however, does not want to drive. What would you do? 29 hours in a car or in a tube at 30K feet with some infected person?


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

29 hours in a car, toilets in gas stations, touching gas pumps,hotels, fast food joints, etc.. 

10 hours with layovers, TSA agents who have touched how many people that day already, in a tube breathing the same filtered air from others of who knows what origin.

bottom line here is i am not sure which is safer at this point! 
If it helps any I am getting on a plane to fly 1200 miles for work Sunday, wash your hands often, carry hand sanitizer, etc..


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Who says you can't catch cooties on a road trip? There are plenty of gas pump handles, door knobs, and snuffly waitresses on a 29 hour road trip.

Take your pick ... if it were me, I'd just pop several vitamin Cs and book a flight. At least if you catch something, you'll have a lot more down time to sleep it off.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

At least on the road trip you can sleep in the car, wipe down the gas pumps with bleach wipes and carry protective measures with you while on the plane it is in your checked luggage.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

Check the trains , I've been on one train trip and loved it . After you get close rent a car for the short trip .


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I just got back from a road trip to FL and points in-between rather than fly. This was before ebola hit. I don't take any flight that has TSA inspection. Sometimes my wife goes with me and sometimes she flies and meets me wherever I am headed. There are no arguments and no drama. She knows I won't fly and I know she will.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

You can open your car window and get fresh air


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I know that flying has its challenges. My daughter was on a 17 hour flight from Africa this summer between two very over weight men. She said it was the worst flight she has ever been on. And it was a full flight, so no chance for her to move anywhere.

I like riding a train, but the last time I did, it was Thanksgiving time and I caught pneumonia. 

I think being contained for a long time with random people is a recipe for catching something. But I also know that there is stuff out there, and sometimes, it is just a matter of time before you catch what is going around. 

With ebola out there, I can understand your concern.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Trains are a real alternative. I travel one particular route a couple times a year. I go by train if I am alone and by car if there are a few people to share the driving. I haven't been on a plane in a couple years now.

I don't expect to be on a plane again unless it is a requirement for work. It has simply become too unpleasant to be something I would do willingly.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm a former somewhat frequent flyer who hasn't flown since before 9-11. When I took my first commercial flight, your seat was like a lounge chair with loads of leg room and reclined almost 45 degrees. Meals were mostly very good, and an attractive young woman kept you supplied with fresh fruit and beverages the entire flight. Travelers dressed up for the trip, with men in jackets and ties and ladies in dresses. 

The last time I flew, I was jammed into a cramped center seat with not enough elbow room to open the tasty bag of peanuts. On one side of me was a 350lb older woman who reeked of stale booze and body odor and snored for 4 hours. On the other side was a late teen with an infant that only stopped screaming when she pulled out a breast for it to devour.

I now drive 2200 miles each way to visit family every year or two. It takes 32 hours instead of 4-1/2, but it's the only way for me. My wife still flies to some places, but I think she keeps hoping that Mel Gibson has become a TSA agent and that she will get him for the next mandatory groping.

I enjoy flying military, but I'm getting too old to work the Space-A system to get where I need to be, so I'll content myself seeing America from the road. You can't see the leaves turning gold, the antelope grazing in the sagebrush, a mountain lake reflecting snow capped peaks, or the wind waving oceans of wheat, when you are at 35,000 ft. 
Until I bought my first minivan, I didn't realize how comfortable a long trip can be. Loads of room, great seating position, big windows to see out in every direction. A couple of novels on CD and a subscription to satellite radio beat the heck out of an inflight movie I've already seen.

Put my vote in the "drive" column.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I've had the same experience as GaryS.

I remember when flying was something you looked forward to. The meals were great, the seats comfortable, they even handed out free news papers. Over the years flying has now become something to be endured. I was happy to get off at the end of the flight.

I flew several times a month for 30 years. So I might have been called a frequent flyer. My job required me to be at a job site the same day that I found out that I had to go so flying was my only option.

I retired in 2001, and a promise I made to myself was to never fly commercial again. 

I vote for driving.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I would drive. One can keep a pair of gloves for fueling. One can pack a lunch, a cooler and use the microwave at the truck stops.

Most truck stop restaurants are very clean. Rest areas are fairly clean and safe. Keep some hand sanitizer. Highway patrol does not pull you over to crotch fest. Satellite radio has full coverage and no stinky passengers to offend you. 

Amtrak is a disaster. Twice the cost of a plane ticket and lousy service. From Sacramento to Houston I would have to go to San Francisco, Los Angeles, Seattle, Phoenix, Denver, ChiCongo and then Houston. $2000!!! (In that order of cities.)


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Where I work I have no choice but to fly. Use to love it.... now.......I just pray that I get there.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

I'd like to say congratulations to your family on your son's accomplishment. Semper Fi!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

This is a tough one but I'm leaning towards flying. _I've done the 1000 mile drive probably 40 times and the fly 150 times._

The 1000 mile drive makes for a long day. You have to start early because driving in the dark at the end sucks. I try to be done and off the road by midnight or so. If you leave at noon, you're not getting off the road until 4AM.

What would suck (pardon my language) is the return trip. If you do 1000 miles one way then turn around and do that same amount the next day you'll probably be saying "why in the heck did I do that". It may not be as bad if y'all share the driving.

You and I both came out of PISC or SD. Don't know about you but I wouldn't want to spend an entire day of my leave in a car. I wanted to get home and spend some time with friends or whatever.



alwaysready said:


> I'd like to say congratulations to your family on your son's accomplishment. Semper Fi!


I'll second that!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

A couple months ago I traveled by airplane to Chicago (briefly), then Texas (briefly) and then on to Puerto Rico (and back the same way). I did not experience anything negative other than the general rudeness of people, the displeasure of not having my trusty sidearm or back up gun and the fact that airplane seats are designed for people under 5' in height and 150lbs in weight. I have never had any issues with TSA even when selected for special screening and their agents have always been quick and courteous to me. That being said I will rarely fly if I can drive. Especially when I have my family with me. We always try and turn trips into mini-side-vacations. We traveled to another state for a funeral last year, about 13-14 hours away. On the way back we stayed one night at a hotel with a large attached water park. It broke up the trip and the kids had a blast. I am betting there are many points of interest a long a 29 hour route. Drag it out a few extra days and take some of them in. If time is of the essence, then I would just fly.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I hate flying.
I used to fly a lot for work.
I was a premier member and usually got a free upgrade to first class.
I changed jobs and now I don't travel.
1 flight to Hawaii for out 40th anniversary and 1 flight to San Diego for training in the last 10 years.
I worked at the airport repairing the explosive detection scanners so I have seen what happens out of sight.
All that said for a 20 hour trip (each way?)in November I would fly.
Weather on a long drive in the winter can be no fun.
Congratulations to your son on becoming a Marine.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I voted drive.

For reason Sentry stated it's what you can't take with you that bothers me. On the ground I have more options available to me.

Dad was in his 80's and could still do a 2,000 mile trip straight thru safely. Me, when the sun goes down I go to sleep, if I'm in a soft bed or behind a wheel driving it doesn't matter, zzzzzzzzzzzz. 

Next year I'm debating a 1,400 mile, 22 hour drive. I'm figuring 2 days and 1 night to get to the 3 day event and another loooong 2 days and another night to get back to the ranch. Because what the 3 day event consists of, flying is not an option.



Welcome to Discount merging/about ready to file for bankruptcy Airlines. This is the Captain speaking. We are about to take off so if all the passengers will kindly move to the rear of the plane.......now please follow the Stewardess directions to evenly space the passengers on the left side of the aircraft so we can turn...


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

I should add here that I _love_ road trips - the freedom to take impulsive side trips, the ticky-tacky motels, meeting cool people, all the adventures.

For me, the road trip is an end in itself and completely rewarding. I'd amend my advice to say that if you love road trips by all means drive. But do it because you enjoy driving, not because because you hate it but you hate flying even more. Whatever option you choose, make sure you do it for positive reasons. You're going to celebrate a special occasion. In years to come, you'll look back on his graduation and smile. The trip itself should be special too.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

What's the cost difference between you and the Mrs. flying vs. driving? Let's say it's $700.

Then ask the graduate if he wants to fly home or drive. IIRC, they give him an allowance in lieu of a plane ticket.

Then say it's his choice to fly or drive since it's burning his leave time. If he wants to drive, give him that $700 in whole or part. I was a 19-year-old Marine and was seriously broke. He may appreciate the money.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd drive but I like to drive. Hubby would probably rather fly but he likes flying. 29 hours is a long drive, even for me. Do you have time to spread it out over several days? How long would the flight be, including having to be there before your flight to get through security?


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I just drove two, 10 hour days to Sacramento, CA area; and two weeks later, another 2-10 hours days back. Once there, I drove all around visiting family, relatives; all being several hours from the house. Whew, I was tired.

By the time I got back to my home in Idaho, I'd driven well over 2,000 miles. The scenery was great; took mostly low traffic highways and back roads. It was worth the drive; I hate flying and all the inconveniences, and germs that come along with it. I washed my hands at every stop didn't let the guy pumping my gas in Oregon, touch my credit card or gas cap either. 

Eeewww, cooties.


----------

